# Wild Thing! Hat - Knit



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

The Wild Thing! hat is a fun-to-wear hat made of various stitches and colors that are sure to delight the young, young-at-heart, and those that dare to be different. The color combination can be changed to your color preferences.

You may purchase directly from me with check, money order or paypal or you may purchase from one of my pattern stores, Etsy, Raverly, Craftsy.

As a thank you to all of my KP friends for helping me reach my fund raising goals, I am offering several discounts in my Esty shop this month.

Save 15 percent on orders with a total of $1 to $99 with coupon code Off15.

Save 20 percent on orders with a minimum total of $100 with coupon code 20percent100.

Be sure to apply before you checkout.

$4.00
http://www.etsy.com/listing/124013925/pdf-151-hat-pattern-knitting-pattern?ref=shop_home_active_11


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

Teens will love it!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Really awesome hat. Great colours.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

love the colours!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So colorful! Such fun!


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Great hat !


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> The Wild Thing! hat is a fun-to-wear hat made of various stitches and colors that are sure to delight the young, young-at-heart, and those that dare to be different. The color combination can be changed to your color preferences.
> 
> You may purchase directly from me with check, money order or paypal or you may purchase from one of my pattern stores, Etsy, Raverly, Craftsy.
> 
> ...


SouthernGirl-This is one of your best. I love it!!! Thank you for the discount. I just bought the pattern. Great for much of my leftovers! Denise


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

I've made several of these. They're fabulous for using up scraps as well. They turn our really cute just using random colors!


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Nice hat!


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice Wild Thing hat... I have many of your designs and "need"&#128521; several more... Appreciate the discount ~ now I'm off to shop :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you all so much.


----------

